# Car from point A to point B



## IRocka528 (May 7, 2005)

Hey everybody,

I'm new to the forum, and I first wanna say hey to all the Datsun/Nissan lovers.

But I need help, and I figure you guys may have a lot more experience in this than I. I've been trying to buy a 510 wagon for a while. And I've found a few through dimequarterly and other areas, but they are all on the West Coast. Being on the East Coast, these cars are almost non-existent. So far, it seems shipping in many cases costs more than the car itself (unless I haven't been looking in the right place) and flying out there and driving it back also doesn't seem that practical. Especially if I end up getting a shell. Can anyone point me in the right direction? What's the best/least expensive way to get one of those babies over here? Thanks a lot.

George


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea I feel you on that man. I looked into shipping one time for a 510 from Oregon to Central Cali and it was gonna run me about $500 bucks. The only thing I could suggest is finding some kind of auto shipping company that goes coast to coast and see what they offer. Driving back and forth is way to risky. Maybe post on some car sites and tell them you'll pay $ for a tow coast to cost see what kind of replies you get. I'm sure somebody would be down to do that for some money if they already have a dolley/hitch set up.


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

Have you check Craiglist.com? I think they're nationwide. It's a free place to advertise and even here in Oregon, I find more datsun for sale on that site than I do through the "Datsun" sites.

Mike


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Definitely check on craiglist.com. Search for surrounding areas for 510 stuff. It is true, 510 stuff on east coast is rare. Its hard enough here sometimes.


----------

